# Speedometer/Odometer not working



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi All,

The car is a 1990 Stanza, 5-speed, 207k miles (I think...). Odometer works most of the time, and speedometer needle whips all over the place like a geiger counter near a nuke plant... Most of the time the odometer works even when the speedo doesn't, but other times neither of them work. Odo works about 85% of the time, speedo about 10% of the time. My mother-in-law, from whom I inhereted the car said "oh, it's been like that for years". 

Any commonly known problems causing this? I am mostly familiar with older cars that have a cable driving a gear in the cluster which makes the odo and speedo work, but not sure on this thing if there is a cable or what...

help!

Thanks
Tim


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Any thoughts on this? High air temperature and humidity seem to aggravate the problem.


----------



## Chad1992 (Jul 21, 2005)

*spd omtr*

Try a new speedometer cable.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Bad solder joint in the instrument cluster for the speedometer causes this problem. Check eBay for a replacement. Also check the VSS just in case.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

jserrano said:


> Bad solder joint in the instrument cluster for the speedometer causes this problem. Check eBay for a replacement. Also check the VSS just in case.


Thanks for the tip. I'll tear into it when I have a chance. Which may be never at this rate. What is the VSS? I'm still getting up to speed (no pun intended) with Nissan acronyms.

Tim


----------

